# Viva Two-Mile Borris



## Shawady (14 Jun 2011)

A massive super-casino.
Pie in the Sky or the sort of large ambitious project the country should be taking on?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunny (14 Jun 2011)

Complete and utter pie in the sky. A 500 room 5 star hotel in Two Mile Borris??? Most of the big money gamblers that this place will try attract will have no interest. A night out in Thurles against a night out in Monte Carlo. Hard choice


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jun 2011)

shawady said:


> pie in the sky


 
+1


----------



## enoxy (14 Jun 2011)

It sounds great though. 

I might try Dr Quirkeys Good Time Emporium on Rue O'Connell to see what type of experience might await me at this proposed 'Monte Carlo in the bog' development.


----------



## Latrade (14 Jun 2011)

Nice idea, when you've a lot of desperate people in a country, nothing gives hope like a Casino. Given evidence from Vegas over recent years, do not be surprised if there's a similar spike in suicides as people gamble everything and lose.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Jun 2011)

I gather they've spent  a lot of money already, so you'd say if it was a non-runner that would have dawned on someone before now.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Jun 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> I gather they've spent  a lot of money already, so you'd say if it was a non-runner that would have dawned on someone before now.




That is the same argument that was used by people a few years ago about Sean Dunnes plans for 500 apartments costing 500K each on the site of Jurys. "If Sean Dunne is willing to put his money in it, it must be a good idea". 

Did that prove to be the case ?

Running our country based on what property developers want has been a little discredited as an idea in the last while.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2011)

enoxy said:


> 'Monte Carlo in the bog'


Lol  I love it!


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Jun 2011)

If it had been announced on April 1st, I know what I'd be thinking. It wasn't, but I'm still thinking what I'd be thinking!


----------



## horusd (14 Jun 2011)

enoxy said:


> It sounds great though.
> 
> I might try Dr Quirkeys Good Time Emporium on Rue O'Connell to see what type of experience might await me at this proposed 'Monte Carlo in the bog' development.


 
Brilliant!  So, it's game on in Tipp. I heard some bloke on Morning Ireland say they could only make money if they put in slots. Hardly high-class stuff is it? And as for stepping out of a private jet into a force 9 gale in the Wild West when you could be sunnin yer ass in Monte Carlo, dream on!


----------



## Marion (14 Jun 2011)

I'm sure it will be as successful as the Rathdowney Retail Outlet. 

Marion


----------



## beffers (15 Jun 2011)

horusd said:


> Brilliant!  So, it's game on in Tipp. I heard some bloke on Morning Ireland say they could only make money if they put in slots. Hardly high-class stuff is it?



Nope. High class it ain't. But it is where the money is, whether you are running a casino in the boglands of Tipp or the Nevada desert itself. The glamour and excitement of high stakes poker games and the roulette wheel may be what winds up in Hollywood TV shows and James Bond movies, but the slot machines form the back bone of a casinos earnings. Go to one in Las Vegas, and well over half the floor is given over to them. That being said, I do think that this is a monumentally stupid idea, that screams of gombeen brown envelope shenanigans. No wonder Michael Lowery is involved !


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Jun 2011)

huskerdu said:


> Running our country based on what property developers want has been a little discredited as an idea in the last while.


 
Fair enough but we're in post-hubris mode (even negative hubris - if thats not a contradiciton in terms) so I would have thought that the "fanstasy" had gone out of most plams.


----------



## micmclo (15 Jun 2011)

They missed a big opportunity, just go east and it's Monte Carlow


----------



## csirl (15 Jun 2011)

Casinos are illegal in Ireland, so there is no chance of it ever being built.


----------



## micmclo (15 Jun 2011)

Lowry secured an update in legislation. While Healy Rae sold his vote for a hospital in Kenmare and a bypass, Lowry sold his vote to get the Attorney General to work on this.

As I remember, happy to be corrected


----------



## Sunny (15 Jun 2011)

The law will be changed but this thing still won't be built.


----------



## csirl (15 Jun 2011)

Personally, I dont think it will be built and I dont think the law will be changed. The Government does not need Lowery's vote. Could this proposal be a trojan horse? Use the 'jobs' and 'consturction industry' arguments re: the construction of this casino as a justification to get Ireland's gaming laws changed. End result is that every high street in the country has a tacky slot machine/gambling/poker outlet and this pie in the sky project never gets built.


----------



## SoylentGreen (15 Jun 2011)

On one of the recent "deal of the day" type websites they were offering cut price deals to tempt people to the Curragh race track. 
[broken link removed]

If the Curragh is struggling to get people to attend what hope has The Casino in the Bog?


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Jun 2011)

csirl said:


> Personally, I dont think it will be built and I dont think the law will be changed. The Government does not need Lowery's vote. Could this proposal be a trojan horse? Use the 'jobs' and 'consturction industry' arguments re: the construction of this casino as a justification to get Ireland's gaming laws changed. End result is that every high street in the country has a tacky slot machine/gambling/poker outlet and this pie in the sky project never gets built.


 
v interesting point, one hopes the legislators will not just give carte blanche to gambling.

Are already a fair few dingy gambling places, operating on the margins of the law I understand (RTE programme from early in the year)


----------



## Pique318 (16 Jun 2011)

Well if Casinos are still illegal in Ireland, then the Gardai are doing a damn poor job of enforcing the law cos I know of at least 3 rural towns with a casino.
Roulette, Poker, BlackJack are all staples and people win and lose big.
They're not secret,s either. Well advertised and open every night.

A 'super casino' might do well in a city but in Bog Vegas, I doubt it.

I agree with beffers above...not surprising Lowry is involved.


----------



## terrontress (22 Jun 2011)

Pique318 said:


> Well if Casinos are still illegal in Ireland, then the Gardai are doing a damn poor job of enforcing the law cos I know of at least 3 rural towns with a casino.
> Roulette, Poker, BlackJack are all staples and people win and lose big.
> They're not secret,s either. Well advertised and open every night.
> 
> ...


 
They are "private members' clubs" where the normal rules of gambling do not apply, similar to how you can play a game of cards in your house.

This kind of casino would be the sort of place that you can rock up, play a few games without any paperwork and leave again.


It will never happen in Ireland because of the relatively liberal gaming laws elsewhere. The two biggest casino centres in the world are Macau and Las Vegas. The key reason for them is that they are surrounded by major population centres where gambling is illegal. People in California, Texas, Arizona go to Las Vegas. People in China go to Macau. In fact, a third of the world's population live within five hours travel of Macau.

Ireland is right on the periphery of Europe where there are many countries with gaming laws that allow casinos. There would be little trade from the west, New Yorkers go to Atlantic City and Americans can go to Vegas or to the Carribean more easily. 

So all traffic is to come from Europe which already has casinos in Monte Carlo, Germany, London and Moscow.

Why would you travel to Ireland over one of those places?


----------



## Mucker Man (22 Jun 2011)

I've been to Macau and it's a bit of a kip, so maybe Lowry is onto something!!


----------



## Shawady (21 Sep 2011)

looks like we'll have to go to Monte Carlo after all.
Not going to happen.


[broken link removed]


----------



## micmclo (21 Sep 2011)

In other news, politicians negatively affects potential jobs yet Dublin has multiple casinos and members clubs already

I wonder why

Eamon Gilmore Dublin
Michael Noonan Limerick
Ruairí Quinn Dublin 
Brendan Howlin Wexford
Joan Burton Dublin
Jimmy Deenihan Limerick
Pat Rabbitte Dublin
Phil Hogan Carlow-Kilkenny
Alan Shatter Dublin
Simon Coveney Cork
Frances Fitzgerald Dublin
Dr. James Reilly Dublin
Dr. Leo Varadkar Dublin
The Taoiseach Mayo

Change Tipperary to Dublin and it would be approved in an instant, all those jobs


----------



## Leo (21 Sep 2011)

micmclo said:


> In other news, politicians negatively affects potential jobs yet Dublin has multiple casinos and members clubs already
> 
> ...
> Change Tipperary to Dublin and it would be approved in an instant, all those jobs


 
No one would dream of building a 500 bedroom hotel in Dublin right now. In Two Mile Borris, with a ~550 population, it was always wildly out of scale and pure madness. 

There's nothing to stop anyone opening casinos or members clubs on the same scale as those that exist in Dublin and many other towns and cities. So you can't say this is Dublin versus the country issue.

As for the 'all those jobs comment', I always thought the numbers were wildly exaggerated in an attempt to pressurise the authorities into giving it the go-ahead. You could draw comparisons to the 774 bedroom Citywest Hotel complex in Dublin, with massive conference and leisure & golf facilities. This had a staff of ~400 including part timers, this proposal promised over 2000 full time! Even on the outskirts of Dublin, there just wasn't enough business to sustain a development of the size of the Citywest Hotel, and it went into receivership owing €180M to the bank.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2011)

micmclo said:


> In other news, politicians negatively affects potential jobs yet Dublin has multiple casinos and members clubs already
> 
> I wonder why......




That sort of attitude/belief is what causes people to elect national politicians on the basis of a local agenda.
This isn’t some anti-Tipperary agenda; the reason it was stopped is because it’s a monumentally stupid idea.


----------



## DerKaiser (21 Sep 2011)

micmclo said:


> In other news, politicians negatively affects potential jobs yet Dublin has multiple casinos and members clubs already
> 
> I wonder why...


 
Poor Jimmy will be upset if he sees this!!!

With Hogan, Noonan & Coveney in neighbouring counties I doubt there was any bias against Tipp from cabinet - though lowry will probably play up that one...


----------



## Sunny (21 Sep 2011)

micmclo said:


> In other news, politicians negatively affects potential jobs yet Dublin has multiple casinos and members clubs already
> 
> I wonder why.....


 
And yet Dublin with a population of over 1m is also not getting a super casino. 

Nothing to stop Two Mile Borris setting up as many small casinos or members clubs as they like....


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Sep 2011)

It's no loss.

Consign it to the same bin as the Bertie Bowl.


----------

